# Can some body tell me why I can't open a particular



## Lizannd (May 13, 2009)

post?  I can open every other post but one.  And that post has 16 replies so other people have been able to open it.


----------



## Alix (May 13, 2009)

Can you send me a link? It could be that the post was spam or something and was removed from the public board.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2009)

Lizannd said:


> post?  I can open every other post but one.  And that post has 16 replies so other people have been able to open it.




Which thread?


----------



## Lizannd (May 13, 2009)

*It was the last group/party thread.  I say was because*

Now I can open it.  I have had delays of less than a minute in opening posts before but for some reason this one this morning just wouldn't open for me.
Thanks for your help.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f115/what-was-the-last-group-party-meal-you-made-57283.html


----------



## kitchenelf (May 13, 2009)

Glad it opened!!  Maybe DC was slow to wake up this morning!


----------

